# knee sleeve question



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2014)

So i finally ordered some knee sleeves. Got the gripper ones from inzer per steels recommendation. 

My question is when should i take my sbd sleeve off and use the wraps? What percentage? 

And if there's a good video on how to wrap that any of u know of could u please post it. I know how I think but I like doing things the right way. 

Thanks homies


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2014)

I meant knee wraps. Sorry. I'm dumb


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2014)

Everybody's different with this. Joli squats around 700 and doesn't go over 135 without wrapping. I usually don't wrap until I hit around 405, but if my knees are sore, I'll start wrapping moderately early. It's borderline impossible IME to get a pr, I'm walking like a penguin wrap on yourself. You'll need your brother to wrap you. 

You'll have to play around with different techniques and find out what you like. Everyone's different and there is a small science to wrapping.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2014)

I myself after years of pounding out squats have reached the point and age where I'm looking to get a  good pair of knee sleeves myself.  I've never had knee problems but I find myself needing a lot more time to warm up. For me, the knee sleeves are for the warmth and compression that will help me get through those lighter to moderately heavy  squat and leg press sessions. I still will switch to wraps when I'm going for some heavier squats. 

I've never felt the need for sleeves until recently. Getting old sucks!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2014)

This is how I do it

I can get them pretty tight this way. And it's not hard to do it myself.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2014)

Seek order the SBD knee sleeves. I've tried all the popular ones and the SBD are by far the best.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seek order the SBD knee sleeves. I've tried all the popular ones and the SBD are by far the best.



Thanks bro. I'll look tonight.


----------



## bugman (Nov 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> This is how I do it
> 
> I can get them pretty tight this way. And it's not hard to do it myself.



Thanks for that. I've always had the damn things roll up behind my knee and hurt like a bitch.  I'll try that this evening.


----------

